# Happy Birthday to Charlie!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the board states that today is Charlie's Birthday! Apparently, he never entered a year, so I don't know how old he is. But, Happy Birthday!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy B-Day Charlie! You don't look a day over 19... :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Happy B-day Charlie and I wish you many more..


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt033 Happy Birthday Charlie!! :smt033 :drinkers: :smt113 

You don't look a day over 74. :nutkick:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the board states that today is Charlie's Birthday! Apparently, he never entered a year, so I don't know how old he is. But, Happy Birthday!


That's because Charlie is TIMELESS.

Happy Birthday! Enjoy the party.

:smt180 :smt168 :smt180 :smt113 :smt113 :smt035 :smt1099 Popcornsmilie :drinkers: artyman: :smt023

WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Yeah...what they said. I will pray you get some frickin sweet guns! :smt023


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Happy BD Charlie...


W


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Damn , that old fart is still breathing???


happy bday:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> Damn , that old fart is still breathing???
> 
> happy bday:mrgreen:


I'm not sure anyone said he was breathing.

Maybe panting?

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> Damn , that old fart is still *wheezing*???
> 
> happy bday:mrgreen:


:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Another year gone by, but it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I appreciate all you folks and thanks for the well wishes.  At this point, anytime I am above ground and vertical (mostly), I'm happy. :smt033


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I appreciate all you folks and thanks for the well wishes.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, blah, blah, blah what did you buy me? :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, blah, blah, blah what did you buy me? :smt033


A blivit! GFY&UPURS :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> A blivit! GFY&UPURS :mrgreen:


COOL, now I'll have a matching pair.
Go wait by the mailbox your package will be right there. :watching:

GFY... :smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy B day Chucky!


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!!


----------

